# Accessorizing your canoe or yak



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Hi all. Like Ive said Ive only had my yak ( http://www.pelican-intl.com/wave.html) for a couple weeks, getting used to handling it, now I need to outfit it for fishing. can anyone help with what I might need or point me in the right direction for a place to order it?

thanks


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.piragis.com/
These guys will have anything you can imagine you would want for a canoe or kayak. I've been to the store in Ely and its pretty cool.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I just put a rod holder just in front of the rim of the opening. It has a threaded mount that required drilling two holes. I just screw it in when I get to the water. Any boat supply store or BPS should have one. I also have an anchor. I use an old window weight. and don't forget the most important thing.... A way to mount your cooler. I like bungie cords around the handles of a cooler with the hooks attached to the built in elastic thingys. Just trial and error on mine till i found what worked.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

I need a leash for the paddle!!!! I damn near lost my paddle today in the middle of hoover!!!!


----------

